# 2011 Cannondale Carbon Synapse 4 - a good price?



## justabagoftricks (May 6, 2012)

Hi. I have been looking for a new bike to ride for some time and have test rode the synapse at the LBS. I also watch the classified ads to see if a good deal may come along instead of buying new. I have come across a 2011 Synapse Carbon 4. These are the specs:

Frame: 54 cm carbon Synapse
Cranks: FSA BB30 Gossomar Compact 172.5
Derailleurs: Apex rear and Rival Front
Brakes: Sram
Shifters: Sram Rival with carbon blades
Wheels: Mavic Aksium Race
Tires: Michelin Pro3
Pedals: Look Keo2 Max

The guy wants $1150 but I could try to see if he would come down it price. I checked a LBS and they have a 2012 Synapse Carbon 4 with similar specs, less the pedals for $1700. I don't know what is best direction to go. Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like a good price. The latest model cost $2790. One thing you lose if you'll get the 2011 is you'll have no warranty replacement.


----------

